

Introducing Phoebus. An implementation of Google's Pregel in Erlang - arun_suresh
http://github.com/xslogic/phoebus

======
bravura
It's also worth pointing out GraphLab, an abstraction for parallel programming
over graphs that is higher level than MPI and Pthreads, but lower level and
more expressive than MapReduce.

Many machine learning algorithms cannot be expressed in MapReduce without
sacrificing scalability, but _can be_ expressed in GraphLab and maintain
scalability.

See this thread on MetaOptimize, including commentary from the GraphLab
authors:

[http://metaoptimize.com/qa/questions/285/when-should-you-
pre...](http://metaoptimize.com/qa/questions/285/when-should-you-prefer-
graphlab-over-mapreduce-and-vice-versa)

I would be interested in a comparison between Pregel and GraphLab.

------
kristianp
In the README, "vertice" is not a word, it should be "vertex".

~~~
arun_suresh
thanx.. fixed it

